#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-03
<FREDD2> \o
<danko8321> Hola
<danko8321> ¿Alguien sbe slgo de cofigurar un archivo Xmodmap?
<GNic> hola?
<marianom> vk;/6 cv][\
<marianom> ,,,..,,..,
<marianom> grosa mi hija
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-04
<newusers> necesito ayuda con notebook nueva
<newusers> alguien por ahi?
<debsan> newusers, plantea el problema
<newusers> y no me anda la quemadora de cd de la compu, como puedo bootear desde un usb o algo. me baje una distro de ubuntu y estoy bajando un win7
<debsan> newusers, <fracasaurio> si es una notebook nueva
<debsan> <fracasaurio> te debe dar la opción
<debsan> <fracasaurio> de bootear desde usb
<newusers> se puede crear una particion fat 32 y luego formatearla en ntsc para win??
<newusers> necesito un poco de guia para instalar ubuntu
<debsan> newusers, por qué no creas una partición ntfs directamente?
<newusers> xq no me da la opcion
<newusers> solo tengo como opcion fat 16 fat 32 xt 2 3 y 4|fs xfs
<newusers> me podes ayudar a instalarlo?
<newusers> ayuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudas
<debsan> newusers, estas en un live-cd ? estas usando gparted para hacer las particiones ? no te deja crear una ntfs ?
<newusers> no estoy usando gparted
<newusers> bootie desde un live usb
<newusers> entre a la distro q baje
<newusers> aprarece el escritorio y toda la historia
<newusers> pero cuando pongo instalar
<newusers> quiero particionar el disco para poder instalar win 7
<newusers> despues
<newusers> entonces entro a la opcion q me da el instalador y no me sale ntsc
<newusers> pero no puedo instalar nada
<debsan> porque no ?
<newusers> no se
<newusers> dice q esta instalado pero no esta
<debsan> newusers, por que no instalas win 7 primero ?
<newusers> xq no me anda la grabadora y no se si puedo hacerlo por usb
<newusers> queria instalar ubuntu
<newusers> quemar win 7 y despues instalarlo
<debsan> newusers, hacelo entonces. asignale una particion (ext3 o ext4) a ubuntu y lo instalas ahi. Luego desde ubuntu podes usar Gparted (o mediante un live-cd del mismo) para hacer otras particiones, agrandarlas achicarlas, formatearlas.
<debsan> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<debsan> btw win 7 se puede instalar desde usb
<debsan> http://www.archivogeek.com/windows/windows-7/como-instalar-windows-7-desde-usb-pendrive/
<debsan> me tengo que ir suerte
<debsan> newusers, ^
<newusers> gracias
<unimix> newusers, la forma correcta para instalar una maquina con dual boot Win-Ubuntu es primero instalar Windows y despues Linux
<unimix> newusers, si lo haces al reves la instalacion de Win rompe el arranque de Ubuntu
<unimix> newusers, por lo tanto tenes que reservar espacio para Ubuntu durante la instalacion de Win (a la inversa de como querias hacer)
<juancarlospaco> hi
<juancarlospaco> lol
<unimix> Emmm ... parece que hoy no tratan el re-approval, juancarlospaco, marianom
<marianom> como sabes unimix?
<unimix> estamos en ubuntu-meeting con juancarlospaco y pleia2 dijo que solo daran un par de anuncios. Ahora estan viendo un tema de renovacion de miembros en el CC
<marianom> ahora se armó la gorda
<juancarlospaco> :/
<juancarlospaco> lol !
<juancarlospaco> jajajaj
<juancarlospaco> ...y bueno, lo que vale es la intencion  :P
<unimix> We don't have anything on the agenda for this Community Council meeting so I figured we could just do a couple announcements :)
<unimix> ☺
<unimix> ^ that smiley is huge in the ubuntu font
<unimix> nominations for the new CC closed on Thursday, so sabdfl is looking over them and hopefully will release the poll to ubuntu members soon
<granjero> buenas!
<juancarlospaco> granjeros
<juancarlospaco> toodo bien ?
<granjero> \jajaja
<granjero> deje conectado en casa
<granjero> no habia que hacer fuerza para algo ahora?
<juancarlospaco> creo que se suspendio, corrio, confundio la fecha, algo asi
<juancarlospaco> se discuten otros temas ahora mismo
<unimix> granjero, parece que nos podemos distender porque estan discutiendo otros temas, asi que averiguaremos que sucede y cuando
<granjero> ok!
<juancarlospaco> no entiendo por que la fecha no es, yo he leido bien :P
<juancarlospaco> o tal vez anote mal lo que habia leido xD
<unimix> juancarlospaco, si no lei e interprete mal, esta reunion esta marcada para el 6/10 y la estan llevando a cabo hoy, ahora
<unimix> yo lei la misma fecha y lugar que vos, asi que no estamos solos :)
<unimix> igualmente lo que estan conversando es super interesante
<unimix> pareceria que la crisis global llego a todas partes
<juancarlospaco> coincido unimix
<juancarlospaco> estoy leyendo todo jeje... :P
<unimix> y la escases de commitment no es mas un activo de este pais
<unimix> esta globalizada
<juancarlospaco> es qcomo que un Refresh de algo esta haciendo falta, pero la cuestion es de que puntualmente :P
<unimix> sep, las mejores practicas de los 90 aconsejaban cambiar cuando estabas en la cima porque si le pifias con el cambio tenes margen de maniobra
<unimix> creo que hay cierto aburguesamiento
<unimix> le bueno es que algunos se han dado cuenta de ello
<unimix> y lo plantean
<juancarlospaco> brainstorm, me encanta...
<unimix> es mas, creo que beuno toco un punto importantisimo: la brecha entre la cabeza y los pies de un organismo
<FREDD2> \o
<granjero> FREDD2, !!!!
<FREDD2> granjero: !
<FREDD2> que haces loco
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> aca en el laburo
<granjero> como siempre corriendo
<FREDD2> yo recien volviendo
<granjero> perdiendome la charla!
<FREDD2> que ofri hace che
<granjero> esta aceptable
<FREDD2> yo estuve toda la mañana en una terraza
<FREDD2> quede blanco, y eso que soy negro
<granjero> que hacias en una terraza?
<FREDD2> unas maquinas de aire
<FREDD2> hay que empezar a ponerlas en marcha antes que venga el calor
<granjero> ya vuelvo
<granjero> volvi
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> no termino de entender que es lo que anda pasando
<juancarlospaco> con ?
<granjero> con #ubuntu-ar
<granjero> y el meeting de ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> ah
<granjero> hay bardo en canonical
<granjero> ?
<juancarlospaco> por lo visto se modifico la agenda
<juancarlospaco> :P
<juancarlospaco> ah, y despues hablaban de ubicar lideres, y popular con mas gente :P
<juancarlospaco> lideres de team me refiero
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<granjero> pero nada grave
<granjero> o si?
<juancarlospaco> mmm, nah
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<beuno> no, nada grave
<beuno> es la reunion regular del Community Council
<beuno> que no es el que hace las renovaciones de LoCos
<beuno> es el LoCo council
<beuno> (no se porque hubo confusion sobre eso)
<beuno> es normal, hay que revisar como anda la comunidad regularmente, ver que se puede hacer para mejorar las cosas
<beuno> es sano que se tengan estas conversaciones!
<granjero> ok!
<granjero> ya hay nombre para la versión P?
<granjero> pacific penguin?
<beuno> no hay nombre!  no se que sorpresa habra con eso
<juancarlospaco> igual el nombre lo dice sabdfl  :P
<granjero> sabdfl ?¿
<beuno> si
<juancarlospaco> mark granjero
<juancarlospaco> es su nick
<granjero> si ahi goglié cuando beuno asintió
<granjero> y lo encontré
<granjero> pense que era un mal tipeo
<r4z0rb4ck> Tengo Ubuntu 11.04 y quiero instalar Fedora 15 sin perder datos,sin borrar la /home,como hago?
<granjero> r4z0rb4ck, con gparted tenés que hacerle un espacio en el disco duro
<juancarlospaco> dejando ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> con gparted le haces lugar al otro SO
<r4z0rb4ck> no quiero dejar ubuntu,lo quiero borrar
<juancarlospaco> busca gparted en el software center y instalalo
<granjero> queres sacar ubuntu
<granjero> ?
<r4z0rb4ck> ya tengo el GParted
<granjero> r4z0rb4ck, vas a sacar ubuntu?
<r4z0rb4ck> si,solamente quiero Fedora 15
<granjero> y poner fedora?
<r4z0rb4ck> si
<granjero> entonces hace un buen bakup.
<granjero> y formateá
<juancarlospaco> pisa el / desde la instalacion de fedora
<juancarlospaco> si tenes el /home en una particion aparte
<granjero> si es que tiene /home en otra partición
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> en realidad eso se hace desde la instalacion de fedora entons
<granjero> igual debería pedir ayuda en el canal de fedora
<granjero> =D
<r4z0rb4ck> me parece que si,por que al instalar ubuntu hice 3 particiones diferentes
<juancarlospaco> por eso
<juancarlospaco> en relidad desde ubuntu no hay que hacer nada
<juancarlospaco> mete CD y reboot
<juancarlospaco> mientras no le des format a la /home esta todo bien
<juancarlospaco> :P
<r4z0rb4ck> cuando pongo el live me dice, si quiero remplazar un sistema linux existente
<juancarlospaco> si
<r4z0rb4ck> como hago para no formatea la /home?
<juancarlospaco> cambiando por algun motivo en particular r4z0rb4ck ?
<juancarlospaco> no le tildes format en la instalacion :P
<r4z0rb4ck> si,la placa de video no me funciona y fedora me anda algo asi como 4 veces mas rapido
<juancarlospaco> que placa es ?
<r4z0rb4ck> necesito instalar fedora,hoy
<r4z0rb4ck> ATI X1250
<juancarlospaco> no necesitara los driver de ati
<r4z0rb4ck> en f15 uso gallium y me anda bien el 3d
<juancarlospaco> nada que hacer desde ubuntu r4z0rb4ck
<juancarlospaco> es cuestion de la instalacion de fedora
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-05
<Grecoo> buenas
<Grecoo> hay alguien?
<marianom> unimix, beuno, vieron el mail de Paul?
<beuno> marianom, sip
<marianom> yo respondería que prefiero la meeting
<marianom> thoughts?
<beuno> sip, estoy de acuerdo
<marianom> ok, somos mayoría asi que lo ignoramos a unimix :)
<marianom> en realidad ya sabemos que el quiere la reunión tambien
<unimix> marianom, beuno: no lei el mail aun pero se que la decision de Ustedes no puede ser mala
<marianom> (si esto fuera un cartoon, se vería ahora el hongo radioactivo)
<beuno> heh, estaba pensando lo mismo
<unimix> beuno, marianom :D Ya lei el mail y nunca una mejor respuesta que la que se dio. Sobre todo despues de haber leido la reunion del CC ayer
<marianom> iba a mencionar que llevabamos algunos "hinchas" pero temí que sonara mafioso :)
<marianom> o sea, que se me entendiera
<marianom> :)
<unimix> A mi me sono a algo asi. Fue lo mismo pero mas "polite", mas "British" :)
<unimix> se ve que hay mucha influencia de traductor en tu casa :P
<unimix> marianom, se supone que nos avisaran cuando sera la reunion, cierto ?
<marianom> si no fuera que puedo morir, diria que ese gremio me cae mal :)
<marianom> temí preguntar beuno, so pena que fuera algo que supiera y quedara como tonto :)
<marianom> estimo ahora que siempre es mejor quedar como un poco tonto antes que perdermelo
<beuno> heh
<beuno> ni idea a que hora es
<unimix> marianom, totalmente, ademas es mucho mas divertido (sobre todo cuando podes ver la cara del otro)
 * beuno busca en wikis
<marianom> unimix estaba muy al tanto de las fechas de las reuniones, supuse que el sabría
<unimix> ayer coincidiamos con juancarlospaco en que para ambos era la de ayer, asi que algun ruido en la comunicacion parece que hubo
<beuno> marianom, unimix, parece que hay que agregarse al wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<beuno> The LoCo Council meets on the 3rd Tuesday of every month at 20:00 UTC. The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday 20th September 2011, 20:00 UTC and and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<beuno> lo que es raro
<beuno> porque es muy en el pasado!
<beuno> quizas no hay fecha todavia>
<beuno> ?
<unimix> beuno, emmm, cerca del 20/10 I guess
<marianom> estan los chinos anotados para una el ...6-10
<beuno> creo que esa deberia ser la fecha en la que se anotaron
<unimix> marianom, de que año ? Gregoriano o Chino (cuac)
<unimix> sorry, ayer gaste adrenalina a cuenta
<unimix> 3rd Tuesday of every month == 18/10/2011
<marianom> ja
<marianom> mañana hay reunion
<unimix> for the current month
<marianom> nos metemos o no?
<marianom> pregunto?
<unimix> Siiii, por que la duda ?
<unimix> estabamos para ayer, asi que para el 18 deberiamos estar mejor que hoy
<unimix> de hecho es asi
<beuno> es que ayer no era nada que ver con el LoCo re-approval
<beuno> de donde salio que si?
<beuno> el CC no hace esto, lo hace el LoCo council
<unimix> es que como no habia ninguna entrada de LC asumi que lo trataria el CC (y al parecer no fui el unico que penso parecido)
<unimix> sera que mi influencia llega a limites insospechados ? :)
<beuno> heh
<unimix> es decir, no HAY una reunion anotada del LC para este mes
<unimix> solo la promesa de que habra una el 3rd Tuesday
<beuno> creo que podes asumir que va a pasar el 3er martes de este mes
<unimix> yeap
<marianom> mejor pregunto
<unimix> marianom, , beuno: procedi a realizar la anotacion en la Agenda
<beuno> cool
<unimix> beuno, te puse como contacto (lo vi como algo estrategico) pero si no queres figurar asi edito y pongo a otra persona
<beuno> unimix, si, ningun problema
<unimix> ok, great
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-06
<marianom> che unimix, hola! vos convocas a la muchachada listera no?
<marianom> tenes más arrastre que yo, eso seguro
<unimix> marianom, what a delay, men ! :)
<marianom> ya pasó?
<unimix> s/men/man
<marianom> estoy filtrado entonces
<unimix> si era por lo de la influencia, si, ahora si es por otra cosa aclaralo, please
<unimix> solo mande un mensajito a la damas
<unimix> porque nadie se acuerda de ellas y hay varias que laburan muy bien y tienen mucha actitud
<unimix> y muy buen, por cierto
<unimix> s/buen/buena/
<unimix> por lo menos asomaron la cabeza en la lista y aun faltan algunas mas
<unimix> marianom, vos lo decias por eso o por alguna otra cuestion ?
<granjero> hola, genome-pie funciona en 10.04?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-07
<marianom> yo ya voté para el council, vos unimix? (BTW, buen día). mas le conviene a mi candidato ganar or I will be pissed off
<marianom> :)
<beuno> heh
<beuno> hola marianom!
<marianom> hola beuno!
 * beuno esta corriendo a poner algo en su wiki que esta vacio hace 4 anios
<marianom> please, aunque sea algunos afiches
<beuno> si, ya estoy empezando el programa "un voto, una heladera"
<marianom> los muchachós beunoistas
<gepatino> entonces llegue justo !
<marianom> todos unidos triunfaremos
<beuno> hola gepatino!
<gepatino> yo solo aparezco para tomar cerveza o votar, tipico de argento
<unimix> Yeah !! (good morning and day) I am amazed with his postulation !!
<unimix> beuno, no te olvides del choripan que hace magia :P
<unimix> para la proxima eleccion deberiamos ser mas argentinos postulandonos (I like the idea)
<unimix> gepatino, vos segui subiendo a las piedras para bajar la concentracion de lupulo en sangre :P
<gepatino> en realidad no subi mas de 10 metros, el resto es saber ubicar la camara
<unimix> gepatino, maestro !
<unimix> {quote]para la proxima eleccion deberiamos ser mas argentinos postulandonos (I like the idea)[/quote] even, we must have more Ubuntu Members in Argentina
<unimix> s/even/then/
<unimix> ya tengo el afiche de campaña para beuno: Un foto de el con sabdfl abrazados - No puede fallar !
<beuno> heh
<granjero> bueno donde es que hay que poner el voto? =)
<unimix> granjero, gracias por tu interes pero la votacion es restringida a los que fueron reconocidos como Ubuntu Members
<granjero> ahh!
<granjero> ok!
<unimix> asi que ya sabes, para la proxima armas tu wiki y te postulas para lograr ese reconocimiento y poder participar mas de adentro en la comunidad Ubuntu
<granjero> ahi SISMONDA pedía data también!
<granjero> gracias unimix pero no se si podría realmente participar mucho más! a conciencia!
<granjero> y solo por figurar no me parece ético
<granjero> solo quería poner mi granito de arena
<granjero> =)
<unimix> te entiendo pero muchas veces uno se sorprende a si mismo de la capacidad que posee para hacer
<unimix> tampoco es algo de tiempo completo porque estamos todos mas o menos en la misma situacion
<unimix> y esto vale para todo el mundo
<unimix> menos para los que trabajan especificamente contratados para apoyar a la comunidad desde Canonical
<granjero> entiendo a lo que vas...
<granjero> el tema es que también me faltan conocimientos
<granjero> mi primera aproximación a GNU/linux fuen con Hardy Heron
<unimix> granjero, no hace falta mostrar meritos exclusivamente tecnicos para postularse
<unimix> por ejemplo, quienes participan activa y sostenidamente en Ubuntu Forums tienen una posibilidad y en ningun lugar se establecen pautas de conocimiento minimo
<unimix> tampoco es que no sabes nada de nada. Las cosas en las que estas trabajando ya te han dado una experiencia que otros aun no poseen
<granjero> tengo una base eso sí y gracias a la comunidad de ubuntu principalmente
<Anas> السلام عليكم
<m4v> Anas: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<m4v> Anas: This is the Argentinian LoCo channel.
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-08
<Z37A> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2011-10-09
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<Z37A> hola gente
<juancarlospaco> hi
<juancarlospaco> __人____人___
<juancarlospaco> ≡ ◕ ‿‿ ◕ ≡
<juancarlospaco> Oneirizado...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-01
<Rodolfo> hola
<Rodolfo> hay alguien que me pueda solucionar un pequeño problemita que tengo con ubuntu???
<Rodolfo> jelou???
<Rodolfo> hola hola che que onda no hay nadie???
<emilianoco> hola alguien me resuelve esta duda... se puede instalar ubuntu sin tener que sacar windows xp ni borrar nada??...mi disco esta el 100% para windows xp, es de 500gb y esta lleno de fotos musica etc por lo cual no quiero borrar nada...la cosa seria cual es la forma de instalar ubuntu sin perder nada? editar la particion o algo asi..se puede??
<emilianoco> desde ya muchas gracias al que responda
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-02
<schaka> hola alguno k pueda ayudarme con centro de software se cierra inesperamente ubuntu 12.04 ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-03
<pablosu> hola, alguien sabe la mejor forma de optimizar ubuntu 12 para correr en una maquina media viejita ?
<x-ip> o/
<Edu> Buenas tardes
<Edu> Acabo de instalar ubuntu a mi PC pero no puedo conectarme a la internet -estoy escribiendo desde una lab que tengo- mi red es inalámbrica y la tarjeta de red que tengo conectada a la PC es una Airlink 100, alguien me puede orientar sobre la forma de configurar la PC para que pueda comunicarme ? HAgo la aclaración de que al encender la PC si detecta la red y se conecta pero cuando intento abrir Firefox o Chrome no es posible.
<Edu> Buenas tardes Acabo de instalar ubuntu a mi PC pero no puedo conectarme a la internet -estoy escribiendo desde una lap que tengo- mi red es inalámbrica y la tarjeta de red que tengo conectada a la PC es una Airlink 100, alguien me puede orientar sobre la forma de configurar la PC para que pueda comunicarme ? Hago la aclaración de que al encender la PC si detecta la red y se conecta pero cuando intento abrir Firefox o Chrome no es p
#ubuntu-ar 2012-10-05
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> ayuda!
<invitado_web> tengo armada un red pero no logro compartir mi print, solo en win 7
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-02
<Embolantin> hola alguie me podria ayudar?
<Embolantin> nadie?
<Embolantin> ?????????
#ubuntu-ar 2013-10-04
<marianom> hola hola
<marianom> tanto tiempo
<marplatense> me estaba sintiendo algo solo :)
<Guest69240> :)
<marplatense> alguien sabe el paradero de unimix?
<marplatense> me regalaron una botella de Gentleman Jack
<marplatense> me parece que es hora de probar a ver que tal esta
<marplatense>  mepa que este nos vino a controlar
<marplatense> :)
<marplatense> bueno, fue un gusto charlar con ustedes, debería ponerme a programar un modulo de python en C pero me dió sueño asi que hasta mañana
<eamagoo> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-09-29
<Dinosaurio> m4v: Solo venía a decirte que me sigues dando cáncer. Saludos.
<NicoRos> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-10-02
<NicoRos> hola, alguien sabe x q no puedo ver las particiones hechas en w8 desde el instalador de ubuntu?
